# wheel upgrade from Mavic Aksium?



## oldgreyandslow (17 Apr 2013)

Is it worth the upgrade? I have Mavic Aksiums, I'm considering upgrading them to either Shimano Ultegra http://www.cyclesportsuk.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=12820
OrMavic Ksyrium Equipe http://www.cyclesportsuk.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=8592#scroll_to_here
Any recommendations or alternatives?


----------



## 400bhp (17 Apr 2013)

what are you using them for?

commuting/racing/weekend etc etc


----------



## Howard (17 Apr 2013)

No. No advantage at all going for either of those two over the aksiums. Unless you are planning on running tubeless UST tyres in the case of the 6700 wheels.

Recommendations? You'd need to stretch for to something deep like Cosmics before you'd notice a performance improvement. Maybe planet X carbon 52mm clinchers might be nearer your budget at £500?


----------



## 400bhp (17 Apr 2013)

Of course there's an advantage.

Depend what he wants from a wheel.


----------



## Howard (17 Apr 2013)

No, really, there isn't. Unless he wants to run UST tyres. Neither are more aero than aksiums, neither are better built than aksiums, and neither are significantly lighter. It would be a sidegrade.


----------



## Howard (17 Apr 2013)

I suppose the 6700s might have a quieter freehub than aksiums. I'll concede that


----------



## 400bhp (17 Apr 2013)

They are lighter at the crucial part, the rim.

We don't know how old is current wheels are, how much he is willing to pay for weight reduction, nor what he is going to use them for.

Your answer is too black and white.


----------



## Howard (17 Apr 2013)

Not sure how relevant the age of his wheels is. His question was is it worth upgrading from Aks to 6700s or cheapie kyseriums, not 'my wheels are worn out, should I buy 6700s?'

Weight - yes, those wheelsets might be slightly lighter. Could save you a few watts when epic climbing. Irrelevant when riding with a group. He wouldn't notice. He would notice a £300 dent in his pocket though, or the opportunity cost of not actually buying something that is measurably faster, i.e. aero.

Aksiums / Kyseriums / 6700s all have similar spoke counts, profiles, weights, durability and offer a similar level of compliance and user serviceability. If you need a basic factory built shallow profile wheelset buy the cheapest.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Apr 2013)

We beg.to differ, end of


----------



## oldgreyandslow (18 Apr 2013)

I was just after a lighter set of wheels tbh anything to help me get up hills easier, budget around the £300 to £450 mark, the Aksiums aren't old and will do for most if not all of the riding I do and I'll certainly keep them anyway.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Apr 2013)

Hmm, only a small weight saving between those you have and those you propose to buy, unless you can confirm the weight distribution is favourable in the new wheels, I would save the cash. Even if the distribution is favourable, personally I wouldn't bother for those sort of savings unless feeling really flush! The build quality and stiffness of the wheels isn't likely to be that different either.

Aero wheels are a different subject entirely and they will not really help you going up hill!


----------



## Howard (18 Apr 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I was just after a lighter set of wheels tbh anything to help me get up hills easier, budget around the £300 to £450 mark, the Aksiums aren't old and will do for most if not all of the riding I do and I'll certainly keep them anyway.


 
It never gets easier - you just go faster 

RS80 C24s might be closer to climbing wheels, but honestly, shaving 300g off your wheelset may not give you the revelation in climbing performance you'd hope for. They'd look pretty though.


----------



## Howard (18 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Aero wheels are a different subject entirely and they will not really help you going up hill!


 
Yes and no. We have some 50mm carbon tubs that are significantly lighter than all of the sub £500 shallow section clinchers. A good 100g lighter than Tricon 1450s, too. They'd probably not slow you when you hit the downhills...

I also can't help but feel that unless you are schlepping up a real mountain every day you are better served by aero wheels than climbers - if _most_ of your riding is done on sub mountain gradients / durations you'd get more benefit from aeros over the course of your ride, if not on the gradient spikes.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Apr 2013)

Howard said:


> Yes and no. *We have some 50mm carbon tubs* that are significantly lighter than all of the sub £500 shallow section clinchers. A good 100g lighter than Tricon 1450s, too. They'd probably not slow you when you hit the downhills...
> 
> I also can't help but feel that unless you are schlepping up a real mountain every day you are better served by aero wheels than climbers - if _most_ of your riding is done on sub mountain gradients / durations you'd get more benefit from aeros over the course of your ride, if not on the gradient spikes.


 
That's tubs though, if you consider most of the clinchers (manufactured by major brands not Chinese unbranded ones, which are an option) around the OP's budget, you will be getting an alloy rim with either a carbon fairing or some structural carbon bonded to it. They tend to come in at 1750-1800g. Fairly heavy.


----------



## Howard (18 Apr 2013)

Yeah I know, I guess I was just pointing out that Aero wheels can be light, too. I'm not suggesting the OP buy deep section carbon tubs.

Although deepish crabon clinchers could still be an option if he fancies taking a punt. I think the farsposrts ones can be had for about £400 shipped and are pretty svelte and very tidy.


----------



## accountantpete (18 Apr 2013)

I like Mavics and something like the Ksyrium SL is great - as a compromise the Ksyrium Elite ticks most of the boxes.


----------



## tigger (18 Apr 2013)

I'd get these every time. Handbuilt by the guys who build Sky's wheels. Light, bombproof, better cornering, more comfort and better aero performance. If you buy a wheel with narrow rims you're buying yesterday's wheels

http://www.hedwheels.com/proddetail.asp?prod=HopeArd

Whatever you buy, be careful to watch the weight or the tyres and tubes too. Adding weight at the rim is the biggest penalty for climbing wheels


----------



## Howard (19 Apr 2013)

They are nice training wheels those Ardenes. Other wide options would be Velocity A23s or H+Son TB14s. They'd come in at similar weights to the HEDs. Strada do an A23 hand-build from £250 pair ( Sapim Race spokes, 1625g vs 1566g for the HEDs). Again I'm not convinced that shaving off 200-300g of the wheelset would make a huge difference to your ride but a wider rim certainly feels nice and losing the proprietary spokes is always a win.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (19 Apr 2013)

How about these
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/halo-mercury-aero-race-clincher-rear-wheel/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/halo-mercury-aero-race-clincher-front-wheel/
Seemed to get good reviews in cycling plus


----------



## 400bhp (19 Apr 2013)

You've ignored Howard then.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Apr 2013)

I have ultegra hubs on Mavic MA3 rims, and they don't look special but I tend to roll passed my cycling buddies without cycling when going downhill;.

...but that might be my mass being gripped by gravity!


----------



## e-rider (19 Apr 2013)

RS80 C24s would be the lightest 'cheap' option and they can be found for £320 online
If you are a bit overweight, you'll find a diet helps more than expensive wheels when it comes to going up hill faster - cheaper option too!


----------



## oldgreyandslow (19 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> You've ignored Howard then.


Not really, those are slightly aero. 
My aksiums, although new-ish just seem a bit tired, maybe it's my imagination but these don't seem as well put together as the ones I had previously and it can't just be the difference between a shimano (now) and the campag freehub I had before. oh and black not silver rims 
So I was looking for an alternative that was better but wouldn't break the bank. I'll probably end up sticking with the akisums and saving for something like ksyrium elites or SL's


----------



## oldgreyandslow (19 Apr 2013)

e-rider said:


> RS80 C24s would be the lightest 'cheap' option and they can be found for £320 online
> If you are a bit overweight, you'll find a diet helps more than expensive wheels when it comes to going up hill faster - cheaper option too!


You calling me fat?? Seriously I know less mass helps, I'm about 11 stone 7 ish and about 6 foot so probably not too overweight and I'd be better off about 7 ibs lighter, I'm working on that.

I'm also doing hill reps once a week, a 3-4 minute hill x 3 initially now up to x 4 and heading to x 5 and I try to finish most rides on that same hill. I also try and fit in a moderately hilly ride at weekends and do some core strength excercises. I try to do one tempo ride a week coupled with some other intervals (6 x 3mins or 5 x 4 mins) if I can fit it in, but work sometimes gets in the way.

Things are improving but I'd like to move things on a bit and if improving my kit gives me some slight gains coupled with improving fitness then I'll give it a go.


----------



## e-rider (19 Apr 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> You calling me fat?? Seriously I know less mass helps, I'm about 11 stone 7 ish and about 6 foot so probably not too overweight and I'd be better off about 7 ibs lighter, I'm working on that.
> 
> I'm also doing hill reps once a week, a 3-4 minute hill x 3 initially now up to x 4 and heading to x 5 and I try to finish most rides on that same hill. I also try and fit in a moderately hilly ride at weekends and do some core strength excercises. I try to do one tempo ride a week coupled with some other intervals (6 x 3mins or 5 x 4 mins) if I can fit it in, but work sometimes gets in the way.
> 
> Things are improving but I'd like to move things on a bit and if improving my kit gives me some slight gains coupled with improving fitness then I'll give it a go.


at under 12 stone for 6' tall - I'd say losing weight isn't something to worry about - perhaps get the credit card out and spend £600 on wheels then?
If you were 17 stone, I'd have said save the money and eat less!!!


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Is it worth the upgrade? I have Mavic Aksiums, I'm considering upgrading them to either Shimano Ultegra http://www.cyclesportsuk.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=12820
> OrMavic Ksyrium Equipe http://www.cyclesportsuk.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=8592#scroll_to_here
> Any recommendations or alternatives?


Those 2 are my current shortlist to replace the stock tyres on my Caad, hadn't realised the Aksiums were that light though, might even get those instead for much less £££'s.


----------



## zacklaws (19 Apr 2013)

My opinion of Mavic wheels is there junk and avoid at all costs, I bought a set of Aksiums and had nothing but problems with the spokes in the front wheel twisting and coming loose, even my LBS said it is a problem with them, and on some Aksiums, they never stop doing it and all you can do is replace the wheel, so I bought a set of Equipe, and after just 5000+ miles the rim cracked in several places and the spoke nipples began pulling out, so the wheel was replaced under warranty, and exactly the same happened and once again, just over 5000+ miles and only just over a 100 miles difference and oddly enough an hours riding difference between both wheels. Also the replacement Equipe developed a tendency to lock up momentarily whilst going slow on loose chippings etc or squeel if I was going fast. Never did find an answer to that problem as the wheel broke first. So I'm now on my 3rd Equipe back wheel and watching it carefully.

The problem of Mavic rims cracking was prevalent up to about 2010 if you search the net but they seem to have sorted it out, but on a happier note about them, my LBS claims they have sold hundreds of Equipe's and the only ones returned are mine. But I will still never buy Mavic again once I've managed to wear them out properly.


----------



## derrick (19 Apr 2013)

Ksyrium Elite are the ones to go for, you will notice the difference, well worth the extra money.


----------



## RedMG (20 Apr 2013)

I just bought some Mavic Ksyrium Elite's a few weeks ago as an upgrade for my CAAD 8. Absolutely love them, definite improvement when cornering and climbing. They come with Mavic tyres which I was a bit sceptical about as I had recently preferred the Conti GP4000s, but they have also been good and survived the 70 Mile Tour o the Borders sportive last weekend in horrendous conditions without getting one puncture. Managed to get the Elites plus new 105 chain and cassette for 535 from my LBS. Well happy and they also look the business.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Apr 2013)

Light, aero and gvfm go for PlanetX Al30's. Cheaper than Aksiums, lighter than Aksiums, more aero than Aksiums and more rugged with a higher spoke count. Whats not to like.  You could even change the decals for some Zipp 101 ones if you are worried about bling.


----------



## User6179 (20 Apr 2013)

zacklaws said:


> My opinion of Mavic wheels is there junk and avoid at all costs, I bought a set of Aksiums and had nothing but problems with the spokes in the front wheel twisting and coming loose, even my LBS said it is a problem with them, and on some Aksiums, they never stop doing it and all you can do is replace the wheel, so I bought a set of Equipe, and after just 5000+ miles the rim cracked in several places and the spoke nipples began pulling out, so the wheel was replaced under warranty, and exactly the same happened and once again, just over 5000+ miles and only just over a 100 miles difference and oddly enough an hours riding difference between both wheels. Also the replacement Equipe developed a tendency to lock up momentarily whilst going slow on loose chippings etc or squeel if I was going fast. Never did find an answer to that problem as the wheel broke first. So I'm now on my 3rd Equipe back wheel and watching it carefully.
> 
> The problem of Mavic rims cracking was prevalent up to about 2010 if you search the net but they seem to have sorted it out, but on a happier note about them, my LBS claims they have sold hundreds of Equipe's and the only ones returned are mine. But I will still never buy Mavic again once I've managed to wear them out properly.


 
Can confirm spokes on my aksiums rear wheel non drive side keep twisting.


----------



## woohoo (20 Apr 2013)

I've had the spokes twist on my Aksiums but have found it no problem to slacken the nipple, turn the spoke and re-tension. Apart from that, they've been faultless in 9500 miles and haven't needed any trueing from new.


----------

